# James MacGregor on the Westminster Confession replacing the old Scots Confession



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 21, 2020)

The Westminster Confession itself is a monument of the willingness of the Scottish Church to set aside a good old confession in favour of a better new one. ... 

The seventeenth century was the golden age of systematic theology. We may vehemently admire the Westminster Confession as a representative of the most advanced attainments of that glorious golden age. But, I repeat, we have no moral right to retain it as the confession of our faith, unless at this hour we hold the faith it represents.

For more, see James MacGregor on the Westminster Confession replacing the old Scots Confession.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

